# A few more



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Heres a few from this evening....Although I have got to work on my camera skills.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, very cool..how did you do that second one from the left? Did you cast it?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Bill, I found a gentleman who casts those. He glues the ribbon on a chrome tube then casts it. I picked a couple Iraq and Afganastan also. Thanks for lookin! Thats the first time I turned those Retros and art deco.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work Jeff The ribon Blank looks cool!!! You do some really good work on the Pens Amigo!! Having said that the one on the far right is just not pretty to look at!! I will be more than happy to have a second look at it if you want to send it to me... Just no garrantees you will ever get it back!!!! Just kidding your pens are amazing Mate!!!! Keep up the good work!! After the holidays you need to take a trip down south and work on some calls with me!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good look'n work there.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments! Robert I'll take you up on that offer!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I would be more than happy to have an excuse to clean the shop for a visitor!!! I hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas Mate!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> I would be more than happy to have an excuse to clean the shop for a visitor!!! I hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas Mate!!


Your supposed to clean the shop??


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*EXCELLENT* work! I'll tell you what.....you guys have taken this pen turning stuff to a completely new level! Amazing work, keep 'em coming. gb


----------

